# Swelling under jaw and large lump on left bone?



## bagshawfarm (Jul 20, 2009)

My 6yo TWH started friday not acting right(head down, slow moving, but still ate supper and all since, tonight she has swelling under her jaw and large lump that feels like her bone on left side of jaw! She feels extremely warm (however can't find thermometer) compared to other horses and cool night. She had all her vaccines on Wednesday last week. Any suggestions?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

bagshawfarm said:


> My 6yo TWH started friday not acting right(head down, slow moving, but still ate supper and all since, tonight she has swelling under her jaw and large lump that feels like her bone on left side of jaw! She feels extremely warm (however can't find thermometer) compared to other horses and cool night. She had all her vaccines on Wednesday last week. Any suggestions?


By any chance did your horse has it's distemper shot? My guess would be that your horse got distemper from the shot if he did have the shot. It's rare but it does acutally happen, especially if it was given in the muscle or it it was given orally while teeth were pulled or there was some kind of open wound in the mouth.


----------



## bagshawfarm (Jul 20, 2009)

Her name is Annie, She got EWT-flu, West nile, Rhinopneumonitis, Rabies, Strangles and had her coggins pulled. What should I be looking for and do I need to be worried about my other horses?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

could she have broke her jaw?? it almost sounds like strangles but you got her vacinated for that. I would have the vet come out and take a look, it could maybe be an abcess or infection.


----------



## bagshawfarm (Jul 20, 2009)

I can't feel a break! Dosn't mean it isn't there though! It is hard and warm but you can't pull it away from bone.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

bagshawfarm said:


> My 6yo TWH started friday not acting right(head down, slow moving, but still ate supper and all since, tonight she has swelling under her jaw and large lump that feels like her bone on left side of jaw! She feels extremely warm (however can't find thermometer) compared to other horses and cool night. She had all her vaccines on Wednesday last week. Any suggestions?



*What do you feed her? including hours at pasture and what kind of grass is she on.
As big head came to mind.

I had a horse with this ( I was supplementing calcium at the time) and no vet could tell me what it was! After hours of study I concluded it was big head . As she was on setaria. 

The effective treatment is MOVE HORSE OFF PASTURE & cal plus & Kelp . 1 cup of cal+ & 50ml of kelp daily in feed for 1-2 weeks depending on severity . You should see results within a week if so decrease amount to recomended daily amount . *

Some info for you, hope it helps.

Big Head, or Bran Disease as it is also called, is a bone disorder found in horses due to a low absorption of dietary calcium.

The low calcium in the diet leads to low blood calcium which in turn causes the horse to start 'mining' calcium and phopshorous from the bones to maintain normal blood calcium levels. 


Normal blood calcium levels are vital for survival as clacium is involved in a whole range of bodily functions, including blood coagulation, muscle contraction (including heart muscle), glandular secretion and *temperature regulation.*

As calcium and minerals are mobilised from bones they are replaced by fibrous connective tissue, which causes the bone to enlarge. In young, mature horses, this *bone enlargement is most obvious in the facial bones, giving rise to the name 'Big Head'.*

Big Head is most commonly seen in horses grazing tropical grasses such as kikuyu, buffel and setaria species. These grasses contain substances called oxalates that bind up calcium, making it unavailable for absorption from the bowel.

The disease is also known as Bran Disease because it was once common in horses fed high levels of bran, due to the high phosphorous, low calcium content of bran and the presence of phytates in bran which also bind up calcium.

High grain diets, which are also high in phosphorous and low in calcium, can cause similar signs.

Horses develop enlarged facial bones particularly above and behind the facial crests. Sometimes the nasal passages can become obstructed leading to a respiratory noise during exercise. If the leg bones are affected, the horse may have a shifting lameness, and bone and joint tenderness. Leg and vertebral fractures can occur due to the weakness of the bones.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Do you know where the strangles shot was given? Strangles is the same as distemper. It sounds EXACTLY like strangles to me. It it is it will burst open, and you will need to run a course of antibiotics. And yes if it is distemper you need to be concerned about your other horses unless they have either had their shot or had distemper before.


----------



## bagshawfarm (Jul 20, 2009)

We have just moved and they have 40+ ac that they are grazing. The left there comfy lives about 3weeks ago so things have been a little different. However they have a salt and mineral block out and they are still getting oats at night.


----------



## bagshawfarm (Jul 20, 2009)

Not sure but I think it is the same side. SO they can get strangles from the vaccine? and it still spreads to the other that were vaccinated as well?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It should not spread to the other horses if they have been vaccinated. So the strangles shot was given in her muscle or orally?


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

bagshawfarm said:


> We have just moved and they have 40+ ac that they are grazing. The left there comfy lives about 3weeks ago so things have been a little different. However they have a salt and mineral block out and they are still getting oats at night.



It might be worth seeing what type of grass their on.... if its and old cattle station chances are its a grass with oxalates which could lead to the swelling. 

I haven't had any dealing with the above mentioned problems as they are not common here. but if it gets worse and more facial bones begin to swell at least you will know what to do. 
*http://www.google.com.au/url?q=http...result&usg=AFQjCNHby8-2zYr9WQnEg1JyEsyvb8PCiA*


----------



## bagshawfarm (Jul 20, 2009)

muscle!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Alberta Horse - Connecting Alberta's Equestrian Community

Here is a great link for you on strangles! It tells you on the bottom of the page how your horse can get strangles from the vaccine.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It is more likily for them to get strangles from the vaccine if it is give intermuscularly. I would ask you vet to give it to your horses orally from here on out.


----------



## bagshawfarm (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks to everyone! I will call the vet in the morning!


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

It is possible that it is a reaction to the Strangles vaccination, however it could just as easily any number of other infectious issues as those lymph nodes can swell with any type of infection. 

I would recommend quarantining this horse, monitoring it's temperature at least every morning if not morning and night.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

sounds like strangles.... update?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, I was also going to say it might be strangles, personally I would have the vet out to check but I am a worrier bad time  
Unless its just her grass glands swelled up a bit if the grass is coming through?


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

My gelding had this for quite some time, it popped on its own though and drained but was on the bone in the same area. It just kept getting bigger and it was hard but if you are worried about it, get a vet out and see if they can drain it. Everyone seems to jump to strangles right off the bat. It could be something as simple as a calcium build up. Get the vet out.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello,
I am not sure if all states in the US give the "live" version of the vaccine, but I know that there is two different versions of that vaccine.
One is live the other is not...
It certainly sounds like strangles and I would get a call into the vet and get a temp on your horse to tell the vet before you call.
You just never know...
Do you have a picture?
Also just in case, is there any way to seperate this horse if it does have a temperature?
Thats just what I would do given the cirrcumstances...
Hope it turns out to be nothing serious...
Maybe a dental infection as well.
Keep us posted
Hal Pas


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

paint gurl 23 said:


> My gelding had this for quite some time, it popped on its own though and drained but was on the bone in the same area. It just kept getting bigger and it was hard but if you are worried about it, get a vet out and see if they can drain it. Everyone seems to jump to strangles right off the bat. It could be something as simple as a calcium build up. Get the vet out.


The only resean that I "jumped to strangles" is because of the recent vaccination.  

I truly hope for you sake it isn't a dental infection, I just went thru this with my mare. She had a lump on her right jaw bone that started to drain, well I was almost sure it was Strangles, however I was very stumped on how because she had her vaccinations about 3 months prior to that. However it look no different than strangles...It was a dental infection and shot of general anesthetic and a huge bill cured it!  Sugery!


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> The only resean that I "jumped to strangles" is because of the recent vaccination.
> 
> I truly hope for you sake it isn't a dental infection, I just went thru this with my mare. She had a lump on her right jaw bone that started to drain, well I was almost sure it was Strangles, however I was very stumped on how because she had her vaccinations about 3 months prior to that. However it look no different than strangles...It was a dental infection and shot of general anesthetic and a huge bill cured it!  Sugery!


Um no, no dental infection. Its cleared up, did all on its own. I know what to look for and wasnt worried at all. Some things are better left alone to run there course while some need attention from a vet. I stated that.


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

Why am I thinking wolf tooth? Strangles would be bad, and I hate to say it paint gurl but are you sure your horses didn't have strangles also? Just because your horses natural immune system took care of it, doesn't mean you weren't miss diagnosing the situation. Anyways, if its a wolf tooth its a very noticable bump on the jaw behind the chin, but I thought strangles was much closer to the throat, not on the jaw, could be wrong though, not an expert. Also 6 is old for a wolf tooth, but I don't think it's unheard of.


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

TroubledTB said:


> Why am I thinking wolf tooth? Strangles would be bad, and I hate to say it paint gurl but are you sure your horses didn't have strangles also? Just because your horses natural immune system took care of it, doesn't mean you weren't miss diagnosing the situation. Anyways, if its a wolf tooth its a very noticable bump on the jaw behind the chin, but I thought strangles was much closer to the throat, not on the jaw, could be wrong though, not an expert. Also 6 is old for a wolf tooth, but I don't think it's unheard of.


NO. I have dealt with strangles before and we lost 6 horses. I know what im looking at.


----------

